
Ethereum development made a whole lot easier - albystein
https://alchemyapi.io/
======
albystein
Alchemy API is a suite of developer tools that powers 70% of the top ethereum
DApps and projects like CrytoKitties, Compound, MakeDAO, Aave, Dharma, etc.
They just officially opened their tools to the public after serving enterprise
users in beta for the past two years.

